# Aurburn themed inshore Rod



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

I built this light inshore rod for my adult Niece who recently began fishing. Even though she loves Aurburn I still find it in my heart to care for her.

Turned out pretty good but I will use Color persevere next time over the NCP thread as the white on the sticker did not match up to the white thread quite as nice as I would like. I will also add one more coat of finish to try and level things out.



















Thanks Joe


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Poor thing at least she likes fishing...


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

it would be better if she like florida state seminoles.


----------



## captgwalts (Feb 8, 2011)

Outstanding looking rod We are always hardest on ourselfs


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Dang I like that, War eagle!


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

what would you charge for 3 of them? Im looking to have 3 rods made one for me and each of my boys. Something they can hold on to for life.


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

hate the team but good looking rod


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I hate to say it but it looks good.

Roll tide


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Guys! One of these days I will do an Alabama one but the hounds tooth would be hard to replicate.

Joe


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice job! Good movment on the halo. Auburn blue is tough to decide on. somtimes you see it represented in so many shades. I quess as long as its darker than the gator blue, it will work.


----------

